# Fast and Easy(ier?) Way to Kick out Villagers/Get them in boxes! (TT and Non-TT)



## Piccipicci (May 13, 2020)

* ! Caution: Force Closing as your game is auto-saving could risk data corruption! Pay close attention to the icon at the top right of your screen when force closing. If your data becomes corrupted, you unfortunately must reset your island. Be careful!*
this thread could be considered a "WIP" as lots of information is being shared in the comment section. if  i've missed something/ there's some information you'd like to add, please comment or feel free to DM me! i'd love for the community to work together on getting this helpful info out!

Have a specific villager that just gets on your nerves? Or maybe you have a trade with another player and you need a plot ASAP! 



*A quick note: If you are a time traveler, this method will be a LOT quicker, but these tips are still very useful for those who do not time travel. *

Firstly, when you've just used a bubble, or don't remember the last time you've used/had a bubble, it's important to know that the bubble has a cool down. *Edit: It's been brought to my attention that the cooldown could possibly only last about 2 weeks! (15 days)* 

Once you have the bubble back in cycle, another important thing to know is that it can be "passed" around from villager to villager. Let's say you're trying to get rid of a villager such as Raymond to give away to a friend, but the bubble initially lands on a villager you want to keep. 
*Important things to know when closing out: 

-DO NOT FORCE CLOSE THE GAME.

-Use the home button to reach your settings without closing the game and set the day one day forward

-re-enter the game and press the - button and close your game and save. As long as you have not told the villager to stay or leave, the bubble should still pass on to another villager after you've saved and exited

-once the animal crossing screen comes on, you can press A and you should have time skipped one day. It is important to make sure you are saving and not force closing to avoid data corruption.

-Additionally, you can not save and exit while in the middle of a conversation with a villager. The only way to end the conversation once you've talked to them is to force close. If you want to avoid force closing completely, then you must assume that bubbles mean moving out. This could make the process longer, but it is safer.*
*


Spoiler: Bubble











*
After that, you may time travel one day at a time. Alternatively, you can time travel to different times of day: morning, noon, evening, night, and the bubble should cycle throughout the day as well. Here is a lovely thread by @CrankyCupcake about it.  If you time travel longer times such as another two months, it could potentially throw off the cycle (I don't know this for sure, but from what I hear from others this makes getting villagers to move out harder). If you do not talk to a villager and tell them to leave or stay, the bubble will cycle through villagers every day until it lands on the one you want to leave (disclaimer: sometimes when skipping day by day, the bubble will not appear on certain days, just keep skipping day by day until it comes back and lands on who you want). 

*As far as I know, villagers do not want to move out if the following is taking place:*

*♡there is a fishing/bug/etc event taking place
♡K.K. Slider is visiting the island (though this is not confirmed)*

Once it lands on the required villager, you can finally tell them to move out! Once you've told them to do so, you can time skip one more day to have them in boxes (if you're giving the specific villager to somebody else, then keep them in this day until they come get them). If you're just trying to get an open plot, time skip one more day and then you'll have an open plot! 

*Note: If you don't like TT, all of these tips still apply if you're willing to wait long enough. 

Another note: All of the information listed above was given in a TagbackTV video! I would highly recommend checking out his channel for more tips! *

*Final note: I'm going to include multiple other methods that I come across (with explicit permission in PM's) so that there are multiple methods out there for people to choose from!

Additional Methods:*


@raqball


Spoiler: raqball 's method



1. TT 15 days forward.
2. Look for bubble. If it's there and the person you want. Done.
3. If you don't see it and nobody wants to move TT forward one day
4. Look for bubble
5. If you don;t see the bubble keep going forward one day at a time until you do.
6. When you see the bubble and someone wants to leave - mark / remember that date.
7. If it's not the person you want to leave, decline and exit game. If it is then done.
8. If 7 was not the person you wanted to leave, TT back to current date
9. TT to the day you marked / remembered from step 7. Look for bubble, should be a different person wanting to leave.

Keep going back to current date and forward to bubble date until you get the person you want to leave. Basically the date the bubble 1st appeared is the key as it will continue to happen on that date. Travel back to reg time then forward to that date until you get the person to leave that you want out..


----------



## seularin (May 13, 2020)

:0 i tried it and finally got beirdo to move out


----------



## Jared:3 (May 13, 2020)

Every time I had a villager that I wanted to move out I told them no, guessing this is why it was harder for me to kick people out but thanks for this thread because now I won't say anything to them!


----------



## ScoopertDooopert (May 13, 2020)

Wonderful thread sis ♥ I'm so happy this is helping people


----------



## BluebearL (May 13, 2020)

This is super helpful tysm!!


----------



## aetherene (May 13, 2020)

I am gonna try this  I saw the bubbles above Coco's head and it was about moving so I'm gonna cycle out to try to get Renee to move.

Does the TT count for going back a day for the bubble cycles?


----------



## Piccipicci (May 13, 2020)

aetherene said:


> I am gonna try this  I saw the bubbles above Coco's head and it was about moving so I'm gonna cycle out to try to get Renee to move.
> 
> Does the TT count for going back a day for the bubble cycles?


I'm not sure!! It would be a good thing for me to test to help you guys out a little more! 
To be safe, I'd skip ahead one day every time until it lands on Renee <3


----------



## swifterly (May 13, 2020)

You actually only gotta travel about two weeks. I mean, it's only anecdotal evidence but whenever I do it 95% of the time someone with a bubble after two weeks.

Also, if the villager is inside a building or their house, they can still want to move. If you TT several hours at a time on the same day you can sometimes get them to go outside and find the thought bubble.

Oh and also, there never, or almost never, is a bubble on Saturday (KK slider). I've heard people say they've seen it but it must be quite rare as I never have.


----------



## allainah (May 13, 2020)

aetherene said:


> I am gonna try this  I saw the bubbles above Coco's head and it was about moving so I'm gonna cycle out to try to get Renee to move.
> 
> Does the TT count for going back a day for the bubble cycles?



i think it keeps the bubble on the same villager if you tt backwards; i just did this today and had a villager w/ a bubble, tt back a day and she still had a thought bubble. it was to give me a new nickname not move out but i imagine it works the same?


----------



## raqball (May 13, 2020)

I would *not* use the method in the OP unless you want to risk data corruption by force closing and have your entire Island reset to start....

An easier and safe way if you TT

1. TT 15 days forward.
2. Look for bubble. If it's there and the person you want. Done.
3. If you don't see it and nobody wants to move TT forward one day
4. Look for bubble
5. If you don;t see the bubble keep going forward one day at a time until you do.
6. When you see the bubble and someone wants to leave - mark / remember that date.
7. If it's not the person you want to leave, decline and exit game. If it is then done.
8. If 7 was not the person you wanted to leave, TT back to current date
9. TT to the day you marked / remembered from step 7. Look for bubble, should be a different person wanting to leave.

Keep going back to current date and forward to bubble date until you get the person you want to leave. Basically the date the bubble 1st appeared is the key as it will continue to happen on that date. Travel back to reg time then forward to that date until you get the person to leave that you want out..


----------



## swifterly (May 13, 2020)

raqball said:


> I would *not* use the method in the OP unless you want to risk data corruption by force closing...
> 
> An easier way if you TT
> 
> ...



I've never heard of data corruption by force closing and I have done it a ton  Is there any proof??


----------



## Piccipicci (May 13, 2020)

swifterly said:


> You actually only gotta travel about two weeks. I mean, it's only anecdotal evidence but whenever I do it 95% of the time someone with a bubble after two weeks.
> 
> Also, if the villager is inside a building or their house, they can still want to move. If you TT several hours at a time on the same day you can sometimes get them to go outside and find the thought bubble.
> 
> Oh and also, there never, or almost never, is a bubble on Saturday (KK slider). I've heard people say they've seen it but it must be quite rare as I never have.


Oooh, that's super helpful!! I will edit my thread!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



raqball said:


> I would *not* use the method in the OP unless you want to risk data corruption by force closing and have your entire Island reset to start....
> 
> An easier and safe way if you TT
> 
> ...


Is data corruption more likely if you travel months forward? I've never heard of this, but if it's a risk, I will edit my thread to avoid it.


----------



## Hikari (May 13, 2020)

swifterly said:


> I've never heard of data corruption by force closing and I have done it a ton  Is there any proof??



data corruption only occurs on force close if you do it while the game is autosaving. so long as you pay attention to the top right corner, it isn't an issue


----------



## Piccipicci (May 13, 2020)

I'm glad I'm learning more things!! Thanks for giving your guys' tips too!!


----------



## raqball (May 13, 2020)

I would *NOT *risk it.. The OP should add a warning that data corruption can happen by following their instructions so people can decide if it's worth the risk to them or not..

My .02


----------



## Piccipicci (May 13, 2020)

raqball said:


> I would *NOT *risk it.. The OP should add a warning that data corruption can happen by following their instructions so people can decide if it's worth the risk to them or not..
> 
> My .02



Of course! I'll add an additional warning up at the top!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Hikari said:


> data corruption only occurs on force close if you do it while the game is autosaving. so long as you pay attention to the top right corner, it isn't an issue


I will also add this up at the top!


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

I really hope people do not follow the advice in this thread as in my opinion it's bad and can be disastrous to all the time and effort someone put into the game...

There are much easier and safer ways to boot a villager..

I am outta this thread now.. Enjoy...


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> I really hope people do not follow the advice in this thread as in my opinion it's bad and can be disastrous to all the time and effort someone put into the game...
> 
> There are much easier and safer ways to boot a villager..
> 
> I am outta this thread now.. Enjoy...


I respect your concern for others' games, and thank you for bringing these up. I didn't know about this information, and I'm going to do more research on it to make my thread/method  safer. I haven't had a problem with it so far, and didn't know this was a danger. Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I have no intention of hurting people's games.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

Yesss shoutout to TagBackTV! He is so wholesome and I just enjoy watching.


----------



## Hay (May 14, 2020)

Hi there! Im gonna try this! Ive been trying to get Cookie out for 3 days now..

Im sorry that you are getting hate, I know you arent wanting to harm <3 thanks for sharing this!

My only comment is that instead of two months, I think two weeks would work as well, seeing that the 15 day TT method works! Im gonna try two weeks and see if it does work! c: If it does, my adivce would edit and say something like "it has been confirmed that two weeks works, I personally do two months". Thats just my advice for ya <3 Thanks for this!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

Hay said:


> Hi there! Im gonna try this! Ive been trying to get Cookie out for 3 days now..
> 
> Im sorry that you are getting hate, I know you arent wanting to harm <3 thanks for sharing this!
> 
> My only comment is that instead of two months, I think two weeks would work as well, seeing that the 15 day TT method works! Im gonna try two weeks and see if it does work! c: If it does, my adivce would edit and say something like "it has been confirmed that two weeks works, I personally do two months". Thats just my advice for ya <3 Thanks for this!


I will also add in that I’ve had no problem going back to past dates and seeing bubbles again and that 2 weeks has worked fine! I know it takes longer, but I usually save to end the day just to be safe.


----------



## Hay (May 14, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I will also add in that I’ve had no problem going back to past dates and seeing bubbles again and that 2 weeks has worked fine! I know it takes longer, but I usually save to end the day just to be safe.


awesome! ugh I want Cookie gone sooo bad! Thank you!


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Hay said:


> Hi there! Im gonna try this! Ive been trying to get Cookie out for 3 days now..
> 
> Im sorry that you are getting hate, I know you arent wanting to harm <3 thanks for sharing this!
> 
> My only comment is that instead of two months, I think two weeks would work as well, seeing that the 15 day TT method works! Im gonna try two weeks and see if it does work! c: If it does, my adivce would edit and say something like "it has been confirmed that two weeks works, I personally do two months". Thats just my advice for ya <3 Thanks for this!


I'm in the process of editing right now! Don't worry, I don't consider it hate! I appreciate people are trying to bring potential hazard to my attention so that I can look into my process and make it safer/more efficient! I'm currently in the middle of editing the thread to list 2 weeks instead of two months and am currrently asking if I may add an additional method provided by somebody commenting in the thread in a spoiler and tag them so that people can see other people's methods too! Maybe at some point I can have a bunch of spoilers of multiple methods (including putting mine in a spoiler) so that people can pick and choose which one they think would be the best!


----------



## Hikari (May 14, 2020)

I can confirm that the "transferring" of the bubble from person to person works, as I've done this method before, albeit the 15 day method. So long as you follow the rules posted (don't save after confirming they want to move), the bubble should move to a different person on the following day.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (May 14, 2020)

aetherene said:


> I am gonna try this  I saw the bubbles above Coco's head and it was about moving so I'm gonna cycle out to try to get Renee to move.
> 
> Does the TT count for going back a day for the bubble cycles?


You have to TT forwards for the bubble to be 'passed on'. I was TTing and Kidd had the thinking bubble. I didn't speak to him and synced my time back to real time, and he still had the bubble.


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Hikari said:


> I can confirm that the "transferring" of the bubble from person to person works, as I've done this method before, albeit the 15 day method. So long as you follow the rules posted (don't save after confirming they want to move), the bubble should move to a different person on the following day.


Awesome! I've changed the skip time to two weeks (Approximately 15 days)


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> I'm in the process of editing right now! Don't worry, I don't consider it hate! I appreciate people are trying to bring potential hazard to my attention so that I can look into my process and make it safer/more efficient! I'm currently in the middle of editing the thread to list 2 weeks instead of two months and am currrently asking if I may add an additional method provided by somebody commenting in the thread in a spoiler and tag them so that people can see other people's methods too! Maybe at some point I can have a bunch of spoilers of multiple methods (including putting mine in a spoiler) so that people can pick and choose which one they think would be the best!


Thank you.. I was not hating on anyone, I was pointing out that I feel the method is unsafe.. Same as leaving someones Island using the - button and not using the Airport... Data corruption is no joke as everything is lost and the only option is to reset your Island when you get it...


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> Thank you.. I was not hating on anyone, I was pointing out that I feel the method is unsafe.. Same as leaving someones Island using the - button and not using the Airport... Data corruption is no joke as everything is lost and the only option is to reset your Island when you get it...
> 
> View attachment 258238


Thank you. I feel everybody should be aware of this threat and should proceed at their own risk/do lots of research on the causes including myself.

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

An important edit added to the thread:

*Important things to know when closing out:
-DO NOT FORCE CLOSE THE GAME.
-Use the home button to reach your settings without closing the game and set the day one day forward
-re-enter the game and press the - button and close your game and save. As long as you have not told the villager to stay or leave, the bubble should still pass on to another villager after you've saved and exited
-once the animal crossing screen comes on, you can press A and you should have time skipped one day. It is important to make sure you are saving and not force closing to avoid data corruption.*

After discussing the matter of Data Corruption, it made me realize that I forgot to mention that in my method, I do not force close, and I think that may be the reason I've never had an issue. I now have this info added to the thread in hopes that it makes the method a LOT safer.


----------



## swifterly (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> Thank you.. I was not hating on anyone, I was pointing out that I feel the method is unsafe.. Same as leaving someones Island using the - button and not using the Airport... Data corruption is no joke as everything is lost and the only option is to reset your Island when you get it...
> 
> View attachment 258238



I have only seen the "save data is damaged" message happen to people when leaving by the - button was involved. Is there actual evidence this has happened to people by force closing? I am not trying to be rude or aggressive I just don't want people to panic if they don't need to  As another in the thread mentioned as far as we know it's only dangerous to force close during autosaving, which the game itself warns you of...?


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

swifterly said:


> I have only seen the "save data is damaged" message happen to people when leaving by the - button was involved. Is there actual evidence this has happened to people by force closing? I am not trying to be rude or aggressive I just don't want people to panic if they don't need to  As another in the thread mentioned as far as we know it's only dangerous to force close during autosaving, which the game itself warns you of...?



I've added an edit that states in no part of my method do you need to force close. I hope that helps in keeping data from being corrupted.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 14, 2020)

Force close? What even is that?


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Force close? What even is that?


A force close is when you use the home button to go to the home screen and press x to close the game without saving.


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 14, 2020)

I’m currently trying this since Friday. I don’t TT. This is my bubble log so far:
Friday: Zell
Saturday: no one because I guess it skips cuz of Kk
Sunday:  Drago
Monday:  Drago
Tuesday:Zell
Wednesday:Hamphrey
I’m hoping to get it to land on Rhonda, Robin or Flurry.


----------



## Zaraki (May 14, 2020)

Does anyone know if the last villager who moved in can move out using this method as well?


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 14, 2020)

Zaraki said:


> Does anyone know if the last villager who moved in can move out using this method as well?


I hope so Rhonda is the newest villager I have so hopefully


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

swifterly said:


> I have only seen the "save data is damaged" message happen to people when leaving by the - button was involved. Is there actual evidence this has happened to people by force closing? I am not trying to be rude or aggressive I just don't want people to panic if they don't need to  As another in the thread mentioned as far as we know it's only dangerous to force close during autosaving, which the game itself warns you of...?


Then by all means close the game however you choose.. It's your risk, your game and your data NOT someone else's...

People should be made aware that it can happen and they will lose their island if it does.. The OP agrees so I am not sure what your continued problem with warning people about the possible danger of force closing can do...


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> Then by all means close the game however you choose.. It's your risk, your game and your data NOT someone else's...
> 
> People should be made aware that it can happen and they will lose their island if it does.. The OP agrees so I am not sure what your continued problem with warning people about the possible danger of force closing can do...


I’ve updated the post stating that you can do the method without force closing, and I hope that should help lower the risk!

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Zaraki said:


> Does anyone know if the last villager who moved in can move out using this method as well?


It shouldn’t matter how new the villager is. I do believe the bubble moving is random and all up to RNG meaning it can land on the same villager twice. If you keep going day by day it should eventually land on the villager you want to leave. Additionally, as far as I know, friendship doesn’t affect the RNG at all.


----------



## swifterly (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> Then by all means close the game however you choose.. It's your risk, your game and your data NOT someone else's...
> 
> People should be made aware that it can happen and they will lose their island if it does.. The OP agrees so I am not sure what your continued problem with warning people about the possible danger of force closing can do...



Because you won't offer any evidence of the danger?

Listen, if there's another way to brick your save (other than leaving quietly), then that's extremely important and everyone should know. I'm honest to god not trying to antagonize you. But I have yet to see any proof of this, which means I am still treating it as a rumor. I think it's also important to protect people against misinformation.

But this has started to turn into an argument, which was NOT my intention and was not the point of the OP's thread. I don't want to derail the thread any more than I have already (apologies to OP!!) so I'll be bowing out now.


----------



## kojuuro (May 14, 2020)

Wow this method seems like it would save people a lot of time moving villagers out! :O  I haven't heard of this method but it seems super useful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 14, 2020)

I don't think I'll be TT a villager out for a while but I think I'll bookmark this thread for when the time comes :O Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Lattecakes (May 14, 2020)

I have gotten 2 villagers to move out so far. One villager, I kept talking to her over and over again until she told me she wanted time alone. Then I left to do dailies and came back to find that she had a bubble on her head and she asked me to move away right then and there. I was quite surprised. Also a few days ago, one villager said he wanted to leave but I said no. Then 2 days later a different villager asked me to leave and so I said yes. After having one villager asking me to move, I was surprised another one asked me about moving during the same week (I do not TT in acnh btw as I had TT in acnl).


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

swifterly said:


> Because you won't offer any evidence of the danger?
> 
> Listen, if there's another way to brick your save (other than leaving quietly), then that's extremely important and everyone should know. I'm honest to god not trying to antagonize you. But I have yet to see any proof of this, which means I am still treating it as a rumor. I think it's also important to protect people against misinformation.


As I said before..  Close your game however you choose as it's your game, your island and your data that's at risk not someone else's..

I still would not recommend anyone force close their game unless they are willing to accept the possible consequences of doing so...

All moot as the OP updated the thread and also added a warning.. Not sure why you are so intent on wanting people to risk loosing their data though...


----------



## marea (May 14, 2020)

Thanks for this! I am trying to get my smug out so i can do the campsite method.


----------



## naranjita (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> As I said before..  Close your game however you choose as it's your game, your island and your data that's at risk not someone else's..
> 
> I still would not recommend anyone force close their game unless they are willing to accept the possible consequences of doing so...
> 
> All moot as the OP updated the thread and also added a warning.. Not sure why you are so intent on wanting people to risk loosing their data though...


but if you have evidence of this actually happening to people, you should definitely post it. imo it's a bit irresponsible to say that force quitting the game can cause save data corruption without evidence because force quitting is kinda the only way to avoid being scammed when trading online.


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

naranjita said:


> but if you have evidence of this actually happening to people, you should definitely post it.


The internet is your friend.. Plenty of instances of corrupt data. Instead of hijacking a thread that the OP has already added a warning to, do some research and not ask others to do it for you OR contact a moderator and inform them you feel that I am unwarranted in my warning others about force closing and data corruption...

When I see force closing mentioned in the future I'll continue to warn others about the danger of it. If you don;t like reading such things then you are more than welcome to add me to the ignore list and I don;t think you'll see any of my future posting after having done so...

Again, it's your data so do as you please. If data corruption occurs, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself...

The OP added a warning and adjusted their how to. Not sure why some are still stuck on this and would advocate that others perform a risky and possibly catastrophic procedure..

To each their own I suppose, force close away...


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

I appreciate everybody’s concern regarding the force closing debate, and here’s my take on it:

I’ve done the research and it IS a danger. If I can edit my thread with an improved method that avoids said danger (which I have), then I will do it. I don’t think somebody bringing up potential threats when it comes to advice I’m giving people is a bad thing. Imagine it was never said and someone loses all of their hard work because of my ignorance, I’d feel awful! 

On the flip side: I do appreciate those who want evidence before allowing themselves to fall into a panic. This is the kind of thinking we need in this day and age I think. It's good to be cynical, but it's also good to have some belief in the good intentions of others. Although I haven't found evidence that force closing is, in fact, the DIRECT cause of data corruption, until we do know what the direct causes are, I'm going to consider it a possibility and do my best to avoid it.


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> I appreciate everybody’s concern regarding the force closing debate, and here’s my take on it:
> 
> *I’ve done the research and it IS a danger.* If I can edit my thread with an improved method that avoids said danger (which I have), then I will do it. I don’t think somebody bringing up potential threats when it comes to advice I’m giving people is a bad thing. Imagine it was never said and someone loses all of their hard work because of my ignorance, I’d feel awful!
> 
> On the flip side: I do appreciate those who want evidence before allowing themselves to fall into a panic. This is the kind of thinking we need in this day and age I think. It's good to be cynical, but it's also good to have some belief in the good intentions of others. Although I haven't found evidence that force closing is, in fact, the DIRECT cause of data corruption, until we do know what the direct causes are, I'm going to consider it a possibility and do my best to avoid it.


*Thank you*

Hopefully others can get back to the thread how to.. I appreciate your efforts and thread adjustments.


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> *Thank you*
> 
> Hopefully others can get back to the thread how to.. I appreciate your efforts and thread adjustments.


Of course! I want to make sure everybody can have a good time for a long time and not lose everything they've worked for. I appreciate everybody's efforts in this thread to make it as safe and informed as possible!


----------



## Cethosia (May 14, 2020)

I actually had someone ask me to move out 3 times this month. It certainly is not 15 days. I think 15 days is about when someone is guaranteed to move out. Here are some other methods. I am testing them out right now, as I am ready to let someone go now.

As for this method, the thought bubbles can indeed be moved around, but it can change around during the day as well, just as with who is crafting DIYs. So if you TT, you can technically look during morning, afternoon and evening.

If you do not tt, you can close your game if you see someone wants to move out, and without talking to them, go ask to move their plot. The bubble should be reset and someone else should want to move out the next day.


----------



## ScoopertDooopert (May 14, 2020)

Also another note: If you find that it's taking forever to have it happen that's not because the method doesn't work

I've used it to kick out half of my island already but it's taking me over 6 hours to kick out Diana specifically. As far as we know the bubble is random and doesn't have a pattern but sometimes it will take a long time for it to land on the villager you want.


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Cethosia said:


> I actually had someone ask me to move out 3 times this month. It certainly is not 15 days. I think 15 days is about when someone is guaranteed to move out. Here are some other methods. I am testing them out right now, as I am ready to let someone go now.
> 
> As for this method, the thought bubbles can indeed be moved around, but it can change around during the day as well, just as with who is crafting DIYs. So if you TT, you can technically look during morning, afternoon and evening.
> 
> If you do not tt, you can close your game if you see someone wants to move out, and without talking to them, go ask to move their plot. The bubble should be reset and someone else should want to move out the next day.


That's awesome to hear! I'll add that/edit it in (with credit of course)! Do you know when exactly the cooldown ends, or is 15 days still a safe estimate for now?


----------



## lackless (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> I’ve updated the post stating that you can do the method without force closing, and I hope that should help lower the risk!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020
> 
> ...


I _think _the most recently moved in villager will never ask to move out until they are no longer the most recent move in. I recently had a difficult time with bubble rng where I timetravelled for 5 months day by day in game (it was... like my entire day in real life) trying to get one of my specific older villagers to ping and never saw my most recent move in ping.

Also about the force close - I also don’t force close out of safety concerns, I just save + close the game when I see the bubble land on a villager that’s not the one I want, without even talking to them/when I see the villager I want is outside, not doing an activity, and isn’t bubbling.


----------



## Cethosia (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> That's awesome to hear! I'll add that/edit it in (with credit of course)! Do you know when exactly the cooldown ends, or is 15 days still a safe estimate for now?


I think people do 15 since at that point it is almost guaranteed. I'm almost sure there is a random factor of someone wanting to move out, and the chance of someone asking increases over time.


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

*Update: I'd like to consider this a community thread, and any additional information provided that differs from my original information I used I would like to add to the thread with credit to the provider! I'd also like people to be able to request having their specific methods that they use added to the threads under the additional methods section (also with credit) so that there's multiple options for people out there! *

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



lackless said:


> I _think _the most recently moved in villager will never ask to move out until they are no longer the most recent move in. I recently had a difficult time with bubble rng where I timetravelled for 5 months day by day in game (it was... like my entire day in real life) trying to get one of my specific older villagers to ping and never saw my most recent move in ping.
> 
> Also about the force close - I also don’t force close out of safety concerns, I just save + close the game when I see the bubble land on a villager that’s not the one I want, without even talking to them/when I see the villager I want is outside, not doing an activity, and isn’t bubbling.


Actually, there could be some truth to that. I may put that in there listed as something still being observed and I might try to test that theory at some point!


----------



## Cethosia (May 14, 2020)

I did some digging and I found the threads of the methods I mentioned. You are likely to find more information about them there

Getting the bubble multiple times in a day

Resetting who moves out by asking to move house plots


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Cethosia said:


> I did some digging and I found the threads of the methods I mentioned. You are likely to find more information about them there
> 
> Getting the bubble multiple times in a day
> 
> Resetting who moves out by asking to move house plots



That's great! I'm probably gonna ask the OPs if I can link their threads and credit them so that people can have access to more information.
I'm learning so much this will help me out a lot too, thanks!


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> Actually, there could be some truth to that. I may put that in there listed as something still being observed and I might try to test that theory at some point!



It's a myth... I've had 2 of my most recent villagers ask to move.. The most recent was Judy and I wanted her gone so I accepted...


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> It's a myth... I've had 2 of my most recent villagers ask to move.. The most recent was Judy and I wanted her gone so I accepted...



Oh, awesome! I wasn't sure about this since I'd never had a recent want to move and neither has my sister so it might be purely coincidental, or people don't pay much attention like me haha!


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> Oh, awesome! I wasn't sure about this since I'd never had a recent want to move and neither has my sister so it might be purely coincidental, or people don't pay much attention like me haha!


Yeah I've had 2 ask so far using my method... Not sure if them asking is rarer or not.. When I was wanting to boot Judy (she was my most recent) I assumed it would take a while but she asked on my 2nd try so I am not sure if it's even harder to boot them as they can and will ask to leave at some point in the process..


----------



## LilD (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> I would *not* use the method in the OP unless you want to risk data corruption by force closing and have your entire Island reset to start....
> 
> An easier and safe way if you TT
> 
> ...


I saw this method on YouTube. Once I get the last of my turnips sold, I'm doing this   I've been blaise about who moved into Lys early on while I concentrated on other island projects but I'm down for some TT soon lol


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

I'm trying this method out and I'm liking it so far!

I'm not a pro at this but some things I noticed mentioned in other guides:
-sometimes the bubbles don't show, and it's just the villager in the thinking pose
-sometimes the bubbles show up with text
-there's a time window for move outs (11am-4pm) <-- idk how true this is


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> Yeah I've had 2 ask so far using my method... Not sure if them asking is rarer or not.. When I was wanting to boot Judy (she was my most recent) I assumed it would take a while but she asked on my 2nd try so I am not sure if it's even harder to boot them as they can and will ask to leave at some point in the process..


It's funny how I would've asked for your Judy even though I already have her I love her that much LMAO


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> It's funny how I would've asked for your Judy even though I already have her I love her that much LMAO


All she did was sing! Like sing 24/7! Plus I was not a fan of her design. I ended up basically swapping her for Diana and am happy with my choice..


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> All she did was sing! Like sing 24/7! Plus I was not a fan of her design. I ended up basically swapping her for Diana and am happy with my choice..


My sis has tried for 6 hours to get rid of Diana LOL the RNG loved her on mystery islands, but seems to hate her when it comes to bubbles.


----------



## LilD (May 14, 2020)

Cancoon said:


> I'm trying this method out and I'm liking it so far!
> 
> I'm not a pro at this but some things I noticed mentioned in other guides:
> -sometimes the bubbles don't show, and it's just the villager in the thinking pose
> ...


I think you maybe right about the time of day aspect.  I've heard it mentioned they must be walking around about the island and the time frame you referenced was good.


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Cancoon said:


> I'm trying this method out and I'm liking it so far!
> 
> I'm not a pro at this but some things I noticed mentioned in other guides:
> -sometimes the bubbles don't show, and it's just the villager in the thinking pose
> ...


This makes me wonder if there is actually a time frame in which they may not ask to move out. It would be an interesting theory to test.

Sadly, almost every piece of information we know about this process is (as far as I know) purely anecdotal and this thread will most likely continue to change A LOT for a long while


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

I do not think there is a time.. I was playing last night after 10PM and Sprocket asked to leave.. I declined..


----------



## Envy (May 14, 2020)

I don't TT, so I was happy to find a method that moves out villagers relatively quickly once someone wants to move. I used this to move Hippeux out just a few days ago!


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> I do not think there is a time.. I was playing last night after 10PM and Sprocket asked to leave.. I declined..


Maybe it's just for the best chances at everyone? Since most of the villagers will be active earlier in the day?


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Cancoon said:


> Maybe it's just for the best chances at everyone? Since most of the villagers will be active earlier in the day?


That would be my guess.
Considering if villagers are sound enough in the mind to go to sleep, they probably aren't considering moving out haha.


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

Someone mentioned earlier (I think) that it can happen during same day by logging in later and I think that is correct..

My example is yesterday. I was on in the morning and spoke to all my animals, none wanted to leave. I then got back on in the afternoon and gave them all fruit. None wanted to leave. When I got on last night to look for Scorpions, I saw Sprocket had the bubble. I figured he wanted to give me something or sell me something so I spoke with him and he asked to move. Same day, just a different log in...


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> Someone mentioned earlier (I think) that it can happen during same day by logging in later and I think that is correct..
> 
> My example is yesterday. I was on in the morning and spoke to all my animals, none wanted to leave. I then got back on in the afternoon and gave them all fruit. None wanted to leave. When I got on last night to look for Scorpions, I saw Sprocket had the bubble. I figured he wanted to give me something or sell me something so I spoke with him and he asked to move. Same day, just a different log in...


Was he inside earlier in the day? Some people say if there is no bubble, it might be someone who's inside their house and if you go on later that they'll prompt


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

Cancoon said:


> Was he inside earlier in the day? Some people say if there is no bubble, it might be someone who's inside their house and if you go on later that they'll prompt


No he was outside all 3 times I spoke with him... In the AM he was walking around with net, in the afternoon when I gave him fruit he was singing and when I found him that night with the bubble he was pacing in front of resident services..


----------



## naranjita (May 14, 2020)

raqball said:


> The internet is your friend.. Plenty of instances of corrupt data. Instead of hijacking a thread that the OP has already added a warning to, do some research and not ask others to do it for you OR contact a moderator and inform them you feel that I am unwarranted in my warning others about force closing and data corruption...
> 
> When I see force closing mentioned in the future I'll continue to warn others about the danger of it. If you don;t like reading such things then you are more than welcome to add me to the ignore list and I don;t think you'll see any of my future posting after having done so...
> 
> ...


I'm asking because I've actually been researching the topic of corrupt ACNH saves on my good friend, the Internet, these past few days, and I've found no evidence of force quitting causing corrupt saves. that's why I asked you to provide evidence if you had it. idk why you have to be so defensive, I'm literally just asking you to help me out. personally, I think you have no evidence of force quitting causing corrupt saves, and that's why you're not providing it.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 14, 2020)

A safer solution is when you know you're due for a move-out request (15+ days after the last move-out), just don't talk to villagers you want to keep if they have the thought bubble. Cuts out the force close situation entirely.


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> A safer solution is when you know you're due for a move-out request (15+ days after the last move-out), just don't talk to villagers you want to keep if they have the thought bubble. Cuts out the force close situation entirely.



I would agree. The only reason you need to talk to somebody in the first place would be to confirm that it's a "moving out bubble" in circulation. Additionally, I've made edits to the thread stating that there's actually no need to force close at all during the process, since if you don't choose to have them stay or leave and you save and exit ,the bubble should continue to move around.


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

i went back to same exact date i had a bubble on :0 kicked out bruce


----------



## Miss Misty (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> I would agree. The only reason you need to talk to somebody in the first place would be to confirm that it's a "moving out bubble" in circulation. Additionally, I've made edits to the thread stating that there's actually no need to force close at all during the process, since if you don't choose to have them stay or leave and you save and exit ,the bubble should continue to move around.


How do you save and exit without choosing to have them stay or leave?


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> How do you save and exit without choosing to have them stay or leave?



If you want to time travel forward and you're talking to the villager that has the bubble, if you don't select the stay or leave option, press the home button to reach the home screen, go to the settings to skip forward, and then re-enter the game (do no close the game at any point during this time). Once you've re-entered the game, press the - button to save and exit. If you didn't tell the villager to stay or leave, you should have the bubble still move around.

If adding images into spoilers for this process would be helpful, I can work on adding it into the thread.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> If you want to time travel forward and you're talking to the villager that has the bubble, if you don't select the stay or leave option, press the home button to reach the home screen, go to the settings to skip forward, and then re-enter the game (do no close the game at any point during this time). Once you've re-entered the game, press the - button to save and exit. If you didn't tell the villager to stay or leave, you should have the bubble still move around.


Oh, I don't TT so I guess I'll just keep ignoring villagers with thought bubbles during move-out time if I want to keep them. Might be worth adding that as an alternative since you do mention it working for non-TTers in the title.


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

There is a time frame in most methods 11 am- 4pm because at those hours the villagers are most of them active and walking around the island, but they can ask at other times!


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Oh, I don't TT so I guess I'll just keep ignoring villagers with thought bubbles during move-out time if I want to keep them. Might be worth adding that as an alternative since you do mention it working for non-TTers in the title.


For Non-TT you can skip the time skip part and simply press the - button and save and exit and re-enter without time skipping, and the bubble should still cycle.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> For Non-TT you can skip the time skip part and simply press the - button and save and exit and re-enter without time skipping, and the bubble should still cycle.


Wait you can save and exit in the middle of a conversation? I never knew that.


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Wait you can save and exit in the middle of a conversation? I never knew that.


Of course! Like I said, as long as you don't choose to have them leave or stay, you should be able to use the save and exit option and the bubble should stay!


----------



## Cancoon (May 14, 2020)

I didn't know that either! lol


----------



## Altarium (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> Of course! Like I said, as long as you don't choose to have them leave or stay, you should be able to use the save and exit option and the bubble should stay!


omg this literally changes everything, I had no idea you could save and quit with - in the middle of a conversation! Will definitely do this from now on, as the last time I tried this I force quit and I've gotten paranoid after going through this thread lmao.

I am interested however in knowing whether you can TT back to the date where you had your last move-out bubble and get a bubble that way. I've read conflicting sources on whether or not this works.


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Altarium said:


> omg this literally changes everything, I had no idea you could save and quit with - in the middle of a conversation! Will definitely do this from now on, as the last time I tried this I force quit and I've gotten paranoid after going through this thread lmao.
> 
> I am interested however in knowing whether you can TT back to the date where you had your last move-out bubble and get a bubble that way. I've read conflicting sources on whether or not this works.


From my experience, the bubble has returned when I've TT'd back to the actual date. I don't know for sure, though.


----------



## Framfrais (May 14, 2020)

Wow, I checked my logs and Ruby asked to move out on the 26th of April and then Merengue again on the 10th of May. 15 days! Good to know I can ignore some unwanted villager’s thought bubble when it’s too early.


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Framfrais said:


> Wow, I checked my logs and Ruby asked to move out on the 26th of April and then Merengue again on the 10th of May. 15 days! Good to know I can ignore some unwanted villager’s thought bubble when it’s too early.



If you're seeing thought bubbles and it's before 15 days, it could still potentially be a moving out bubble. From what I've heard, 15 days is the max amount of days that will go by in between villagers wanting to move out before the bubble reappears. If you wanted to check if they're about moving out, you can always talk to them and do not pick the option for them to stay or leave and press the - button and save and exit. This will keep the bubble in cycle.


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I'm asking because I've actually been researching the topic of corrupt ACNH saves on my good friend, the Internet, these past few days, and I've found no evidence of force quitting causing corrupt saves. that's why I asked you to provide evidence if you had it. idk why you have to be so defensive, I'm literally just asking you to help me out. personally, I think you have no evidence of force quitting causing corrupt saves, and that's why you're not providing it.


I have NO idea why you are so intent on derailing the OP's thread.. The OP did their own research and concluded the same as I.. It can corrupt your data.. Do as you please with your game but I will continue to warn others about force closing..

Keep derailing the thread if you'd like, hopefully a moderator can put a stop to it...


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

I don't see why this has to be a public debate on this thread when it can be debated in PMs. As far as information for the post itself, I've already figured out how to avoid data corruption that could potentially be caused by force closing so even if it were a problem, we don't have to worry about it now. Not going to lie, getting a little irritated that this debate is going on as long as it has when like I said, even if it were a problem, the method has been edited so that it can be avoided completely.


----------



## Altarium (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> Of course! Like I said, as long as you don't choose to have them leave or stay, you should be able to use the save and exit option and the bubble should stay!


Would like to give an update on this. Just a few minutes ago I tried using the - button while in a conversation with Reneigh (she had a bubble, but she wanted to ask me to catch her a fish, not move out) and I didn't get the menu for "Would you like to wrap up for now?". Pressing - did not do anything while I had the conversation open  Does this only work for move-out bubbles?


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Would like to give an update on this. Just a few minutes ago I tried using the - button while in a conversation with Reneigh (she had a bubble, but she wanted to give me an item, not move out) and I didn't get the menu for "Would you like to wrap up for now?". Pressing - did not do anything while I had the conversation open


That's strange seeing it always worked for me. I'll have to retest this just to make sure that I'm not remembering how I did it incorrectly.
I'm really sorry if I was wrong aaagh

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Altarium said:


> Would like to give an update on this. Just a few minutes ago I tried using the - button while in a conversation with Reneigh (she had a bubble, but she wanted to ask me to catch her a fish, not move out) and I didn't get the menu for "Would you like to wrap up for now?". Pressing - did not do anything while I had the conversation open  Does this only work for move-out bubbles?


Curse me and my inability to remember things correctly. I'll have to potentially rewrite this whole thread so that all of my misinformation is fixed. Sorry, I think that I remembered one time I force closed and thought I had saved. Wouldn't it be nice if you could save while talking to them ?


----------



## Hay (May 14, 2020)

This method does work but I’m just having the worst luck.. I’ve been trying my best for at least a 5+ hours.

I’ve tted day by day for over a month in game now and the one villager I need to move still hasn’t pinged me (in the sense of having a thought bubble, not actually pinging me). I see her walking outside (with no bubble) all the time!!! I’ve read that it doesn’t matter if she was a new villager (she is) but nothing makes her want to leave. I didn’t know my island was that cool.. =P


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

Hay said:


> This method does work but I’m just having the worst luck.. I’ve been trying my best for at least a 5+ hours.
> 
> I’ve tted day by day for over a month in game now and the one villager I need to move still hasn’t pinged me (in the sense of having a thought bubble, not actually pinging me). I see her walking outside (with no bubble) all the time!!! I’ve read that it doesn’t matter if she was a new villager (she is) but nothing makes her want to leave. I didn’t know my island was that cool.. =P



Sadly, my sister is having the same issue. She can't seem to get Diana to want to move out. Sometimes the RNG can be impossible to work with. I'm not too sure if lowering friendship has any correlation with who wants to leave, but in my experience it doesn't, unfortunately.


----------



## oofyscoop (May 14, 2020)

you guys know theres a decently efficient non tt way to move out villagers? its a bit hit or miss but it can work well

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



oofyscoop said:


> you guys know theres a decently efficient non tt way to move out villagers? its a bit hit or miss but it can work well


edit: just saw this is NH, not NL. imma head out


----------



## Hay (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> Sadly, my sister is having the same issue. She can't seem to get Diana to want to move out. Sometimes the RNG can be impossible to work with. I'm not too sure if lowering friendship has any correlation with who wants to leave, but in my experience it doesn't, unfortunately.


Does the villager want to move out after a certain friendship level? I don’t even talk to Cookie anymore and she doesn’t ping me to give me reactions anymore. It could be because I have them all for peppy but she only gave me two and I’ve had no other peppy :c


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

oofyscoop said:


> you guys know theres a decently efficient non tt way to move out villagers? its a bit hit or miss but it can work well
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020
> 
> ...



If you'd like to share it here, that'd be great!

edit: whoop

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Hay said:


> Does the villager want to move out after a certain friendship level? I don’t even talk to Cookie anymore and she doesn’t ping me to give me reactions anymore. It could be because I have them all for peppy but she only gave me two and I’ve had no other peppy :c


From what I've seen, friendship points doesn't have a correlation, but I could be wrong. Some of the villagers I talked to most were the ones who kept wanting to leave.


----------



## oofyscoop (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> If you'd like to share it here, that'd be great!
> 
> edit: whoop


yeah my method is only nl based on what i know because im too broke to own a switch


----------



## cheezu (May 14, 2020)

Can you even save and quit mid-conversation?
I assumed you couldn't so I never bothered trying.
I always thought that by "resetting" people just meant exiting out of the the game without saving so this is super confusing.


----------



## sierra (May 14, 2020)

EDIT: Oh turns out you can not "-" and save in the middle of conversation..


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Can you even save and quit mid-conversation?
> I assumed you couldn't so I never bothered trying.
> I always thought that by "resetting" people just meant exiting out of the the game without saving so this is super confusing.



I said above that I was mistaken and was remembering things incorrectly. I'm gonna be editing my thread to remove that part here soon.


----------



## Hay (May 14, 2020)

Piccipicci said:


> From what I've seen, friendship points doesn't have a correlation, but I could be wrong. Some of the villagers I talked to most were the ones who kept wanting to leave.


Ahhh okay I’m gonna bug this girl for a few days and see if I get any luck c:


----------



## Piccipicci (May 14, 2020)

sierra said:


> EDIT: Oh turns out you can not "-" and save in the middle of conversation..


I just edited the original post stating that the only way to end the conversation is to force close. I'm sorry for the confusion, everybody. 

This means that when you see a bubble and you don't want to force close, do not talk to the villager and save and exit to keep TT (or just ignore them if you don't TT). If the bubble is about the villager wanting to give you something or about other things, then you just have to keep waiting/TT until the bubble you want lands on the villager you want to kick out.


----------



## avrilcrossing (May 24, 2020)

Hi everyone.
I stumbled upon this thread because I'm genuinely curious whether your most recent moved in villager can move out or not.
I currently almost found all of my dreamies (I only have to move out Kid Cat), and am currently in this situation:
I'm either looking for Raymond or Auddie (yes, I'm that basic haha) and although I have a pretty good amount of NMT saved up, knowing my very very very bad luck, I have a feeling I won't find them.
I'll probably have a random villager move in, which I'll want to move out right after they came.
So can I actually move them out? I love all my other villagers, and don't have their amiibo cards, so I wouldn't want to get rid of any of them.
Most videos and threads I've read say that your most recent moved in villager cannot move out, but I'm really hoping that's not true.
Also, thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread. I have fully read it, and it is seriously super helpful!


----------



## Piggleton (May 24, 2020)

avrilcrossing said:


> Hi everyone.
> I stumbled upon this thread because I'm genuinely curious whether your most recent moved in villager can move out or not.
> I currently almost found all of my dreamies (I only have to move out Kid Cat), and am currently in this situation:
> I'm either looking for Raymond or Auddie (yes, I'm that basic haha) and although I have a pretty good amount of NMT saved up, knowing my very very very bad luck, I have a feeling I won't find them.
> ...


I’ve cycled through quite a bit of villagers and from what I can see is that none of my most recent move ins wanted to leave. That’s just my experience though! I have been able to kick out my most recent move in via campsite before


----------



## jiojiop (May 24, 2020)

avrilcrossing said:


> Hi everyone.
> I stumbled upon this thread because I'm genuinely curious whether your most recent moved in villager can move out or not.
> I currently almost found all of my dreamies (I only have to move out Kid Cat), and am currently in this situation:
> I'm either looking for Raymond or Auddie (yes, I'm that basic haha) and although I have a pretty good amount of NMT saved up, knowing my very very very bad luck, I have a feeling I won't find them.
> ...



Yes, my most recent move in from the void (Puddles) asked to move out within 5 days of moving in. I didn't neglect her or anything - I talked to her normally.

Your best bet for getting Raymond is to use the campsite method (assuming you have no smugs on your island right now or you're willing to kick em out.) Basically the reason is because there are so few Smug villagers, and there are so many cat villagers, and because island tour villagers are randomly distributed by species rather than by individuals, you're statistically far more likely to get Raymond through the campsite (where it increases your chance of getting the personality you're missing) than by island tour.


----------



## avrilcrossing (May 25, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Yes, my most recent move in from the void (Puddles) asked to move out within 5 days of moving in. I didn't neglect her or anything - I talked to her normally.
> 
> Your best bet for getting Raymond is to use the campsite method (assuming you have no smugs on your island right now or you're willing to kick em out.) Basically the reason is because there are so few Smug villagers, and there are so many cat villagers, and because island tour villagers are randomly distributed by species rather than by individuals, you're statistically far more likely to get Raymond through the campsite (where it increases your chance of getting the personality you're missing) than by island tour.



Unfortunately I already have 2 smugs (Marshall and Zell) so that wouldn't work  
I did try using the campsite method to find Auddie, but I'm not a very patient person, and gave up after barely 4 visitors (I just couldn't take it anymore haha)
Thanks for your reply, it makes me a feel a bit better! Hopefully I'll be lucky!


----------



## BluebearL (May 25, 2020)

Oh I should say: I have been using this method thanks to this thread bringing my attention to it (tysm OP and other users who pointed out some safety issues) I have been able to kick out all of my unwanted villagers when I have needed to and now have my dream lineup of villagers. It has worked every time for me so tysm again!


----------

